# No longer a dream! Any last minute advice?



## BlueDwarf (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm nearly there! I leave Heathrow on Mon 29th at 21.30 and, after a gruelling flight with a lengthy stop in Doha, I'm due to arrive in BKK at 00.20 on Wed 1st May. I'm yet to decide where to stay. Budget-led, I'm thinking either SilverGold (near to the airport) or Sawasdee Smile Inn on Chao Fah Road. I'm not sure how long I'll be in Bangkok - It depends heavily on the interviews I have lined-up! If anyone has any suggestions as to what I should bring with me, please let me know! I readily welcome all advice which will facilitate my expatriatism!!


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi. Have you looked at the pinned 'getting a job resources' thread at the top of this page? You need to study up on visas and work permits first to understand the various options that may be available to you. What visa are you entering the country on? In terms of local recruitment practices take a look at the paper I wrote ... a link to it is provided in the pinned thread above.

As I just mentioned in another post here (at expatforum/thailand), there is an endless stream of posts in this and other forums from people seeking jobs in thailand. Some of these have quite interesting and informative discussions from people who have "been there and done that" ... search them out via browsing and google & cherry-pick the best ideas to maximise your chance of success.


----------



## BlueDwarf (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, sorry - I'm not looking for advice on obtaining work or visas - that's all in hand....I'm seeking advice as to what I should bring with me for 'living' purposes.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Socks, handkerchiefs, underpants .... 
Seriously, unless you'd care to provide us with a detailed account of your needs, wants, budget, medical conditions, aspirations, and lifestyle, I'm not sure how anyone could suggest what you should bring with you? Suffice to say it's not Antarctica and almost everything can be bought here


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

BlueDwarf said:


> I'm nearly there! I leave Heathrow on Mon 29th at 21.30 and, after a gruelling flight with a lengthy stop in Doha, I'm due to arrive in BKK at 00.20 on Wed 1st May. I'm yet to decide where to stay. Budget-led, I'm thinking either SilverGold (near to the airport) or Sawasdee Smile Inn on Chao Fah Road. I'm not sure how long I'll be in Bangkok - It depends heavily on the interviews I have lined-up! If anyone has any suggestions as to what I should bring with me, please let me know! I readily welcome all advice which will facilitate my expatriatism!!


BlueDwarf:

As Bruce states, you provide little details, so bring what you need.

Clothing, medications, vitamin supplements, brand name care products and cosmetics. 

Clothing: I am an American "Medium". I am an Asian XL, and sometimes XXL. You're coming from England post-winter into tropical Thailand. Have you ever been here?

Bring several changes of loose fitting long sleeved shirts and light weight trousers. Exposed skin requires sun block protection to prevent an awful sunburn. Getting clothing that fits may be difficult dependent upon your size. Of course, custom made fitted clothing is cheap as there are a vast multitude of tailors at your beck and call. 

Also, your brand name personal care products. Acceptable substitutes are available, however, quality issues may arise. Thailand, as with most countries, has import taxation to provide financial protection for local made goods. Thai import taxes are considered exorbitant. So, bring several months supply of your preferred brands of personal care products. 

I also usually bring a suitcase full of chocolates for distribution as gifts to my Thai family and friends. I advise you to do the same. A little palm-greasing of your Thai hosts goes a long way. First impressions are forever. Act polite, hold yourself to a high standard, take nothing for granted, and, most importantly, enjoy yourself in the country that is built for sanook.


----------



## BlueDwarf (Apr 18, 2013)

I've lived in Europe, Africa, Saudi Arabia, Turkey and Mayalsia - forgive my ignorance but how do you manage to get chocolates to Thailand without pouring them out of your case?!! (I recall a number of sticky messes over the years!)


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

BlueDwarf said:


> I've lived in Europe, Africa, Saudi Arabia, Turkey and Mayalsia - forgive my ignorance but how do you manage to get chocolates to Thailand without pouring them out of your case?!! (I recall a number of sticky messes over the years!)


Yes, I've had many in the "very soft" state upon arrival. For the most part salvageable. I don't recall any I would classify as liquid although a few do wind up in the trash, but not too many. I'll continue. The price of good chocolates in Thailand make the gift greatly appreciated. 

Part of my routine is "loosely" packing and immediately unpacking and refrigerating upon arrival. The Response of the recipients makes the effort worthwhile.

Good luck in your travels.


----------



## BlueDwarf (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for all advice


----------

